# Fishes compatable w/guppies?



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Just starting a community tank and I was wondering if anyone can suggest the fish that are compatable with fancy tail guppies, neon tetras, and a ghost shrimp.. .. What other types of fish would do ok with the ones in my tank? As small :fish: as those , I am assuming......


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

What size tank?

I Would definetaly vote against any catfish, i had pictus it ate ghost shrimp lol


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Just a ten gallon, well I have 3 ten gallons...a 1gl and and 1 gl hex.... but I want to put some together in a community tank. I want to turn one of the 10gl into the community tank.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Other livebearers would be fine, like platies and mollies. Swordtails get a little big for a 10 gallon. Small tetras would be fine too....I can't think of any small ones beside neons right now, but you already have those.

PS. Can a mod move this to FW? She will get more replies there.


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Ok thnx for the advice... I will probably get some fish tomorrow.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

How many guppies, neons and shrimp are there going to be, sounds like you may already be at a full stocking level?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I would leave mollies out of a 10gal tank too, they grow rather large.. platys could be ok, but they breed like rabbits. What are your water specs? It can turn out a bit hard to balance between their water preferences, neons prefer neutral water, guppys hard and semialkaline-alkaline.
Apple snails could work in your tank, btw!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

also if youre planning to upgrade to a 30 gallon then rams would be okay. AND the dwarf gouramis are the most probable colorful tankmate theyre the most peaceful gourami sides the choclate you can find!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

^
quick note, dwarf gouramis aren't always peaceful, they vary in personality. Some are peaceful and a rare few are killers


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

+ dwarf gouramis need softer and acidid water than guppies.


----------



## fishfrenzy328 (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a dwarf gourami and it doesnt seem to be any bit of aggresive and doesnt bother the other gourami that I have


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a Dwarf Powder Blue Gourami and he was a little aggressive at first, especially towards my Glass Fish, but has since calmed down... I hope he's ok. But I have seen Gouramis of the same species both attack and swim calmly with the same fish so you just have to keep an eye on them the first few days you have them.

Also I just keep all my water parameters at neutral levels and all my fish seem to be doing fine. I don't think that is a problem for any of them if they prefer more alkaline water or high or low pH. If you keep everything steady in the middle they should both thrive.


----------

